# Looking for american viper blanks!!!!



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

I know its like a shot in the dark again but I gotta keep trying, trying to find a viper 1088 or 1089 blank and i know someone out there has one they might want to part with, willing to pay cash or partial trade/cash. pm on here if any information on one is available, thank you...


----------



## Hunts375 (Oct 23, 2007)

text me 850-516-4117


----------

